# Bicycle Heaven Pgh 26th&27 Aug



## Jon H Ballentine (Aug 22, 2017)

As I had replied to an earlier post:

With over 4,000 bikes in the museum (free admission) it's a must see. Add a well attended swap on top of that and you'll think (rightfully so) you are in Heaven.  Craig Morrow's hospitality is second to none. Great rides through Pittsburgh for riders of all levels. I'm going up a day early so I don't miss anything. See you there.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2017)

The weather is looking fantastic and not to hot with no rain both days


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 24, 2017)

Be there or be square!  I'm there baby!


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 24, 2017)

We are looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 26, 2017)

Don't for get to add some pictures like to see the show.Have to work again .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 26, 2017)

Swap meet turn out to be great!! We will be there tomorrow Sunday also, see you all here and have a great weekend!!


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 26, 2017)

I might be interested in that old Ross wanted that style in better condition but it's an example let me know if anyone has any information about that one thanks so much take care Terry


----------

